# [SOLVED] Using ferrite coils to negate noisy power line



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got a bit of a problem, and I have a prospective solution but I want to make sure it will work.

I'm a guitarist and enjoy recording my music on my computer. My setup is a Marshall MG15CD amplifier connected to my Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer via a 3.5mm cable with a 3.5mm-to-instrument jack converter at one end. The 3.5mm cable is unshielded. I've looked for a reasonable price on a shielded one, but I can't find an easy way to tell if a cable is shielded or unshielded just based on the pictures and info most sites give.

At my previous house this worked just fine. However we recently moved, and unfortunately there is a dirty, unshielded power line running right under my room. This induces a terrible amount of static, and when I do a normalization and noise removal via Audacity to clean it up the guitar ends up sounding processed and electronic, with the bass cut off sharply and middle oddly distorted.

I have heard that looping an unshielded cable through a ferrite coil several times will greatly reduce noise like the static I'm picking up. I have an old Rocketfish 700w PSU which has three ferrite coils in its filtering stage, and I could theoretically dissect it and take the parts I need. Or I could buy some ferrite coils, only I don't know where I could find some or what they would cost.

So my question is, will using ferrite coils help clean up my recordings? And is it worth dissecting an old computer PSU for coils, or would I be better off buying them, or is there a good deal on a shielded 5' 3.5mm cable (as in, less than $20).

Thanks for the help. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Using ferrite coils to negate noisy power line*

You should be able to find Ferrite Rings in any decent electronics hobby store... Try Radio Shack.

NEW ORLEANS-CANAL STR
#01-9240
717 CANAL STREET
NEW ORLEANS, LA 70130
Phone: (504) 523-4827 (504) 523-4827

ORLEANS-MAGAZINE
#01-9122
2801 MAGAZINE ST STE 2
NEW ORLEANS, LA 70115
Phone: (504) 894-9597 (504) 894-9597

OAKWOOD CENTER
#01-9746
OAKWOOD CENTER
197 WESTBANK EXPWY #1220
GRETNA, LA 70053
Phone: (504) 367-2554 (504) 367-2554


This is just 3 in New Orleans...There are 11 Radio Shacks in your City. Click here for the store locater


The 'lump' on computer cable that you can see is in fact a ferrite ring. If you have any old scrap computer cables with a 'lump' try cutting it open & see if you can use that....


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Using ferrite coils to negate noisy power line*

Thanks, I didn't know if RadioShack would carry that kind of thing. I'll stop by there some time this week. Thanks mate. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Using ferrite coils to negate noisy power line*

You are welcome :wave:

If you talk to the right guy (with some knowledge) he/she can advise on the best type & size ferrite ring and or beads... Also advise you on screened cable too....


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For the record, Radioshack (or at least the one at the local mall) does not carry ferrite coils, rings, beads, or any type of EMI filtering device or part at all. The clerk did give me the name of a specialty electrical hardware store about a ten minute drive out of town, I'm trying there this weekend.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I know it's old and solved but ferrite cores are found in PC power supplies .. so find a couple of scrappers and remove them, give about 5 turns of cable on the ferrite to help reduce pick-up

if you can get there to read this, take a look 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f22...rfering-with-your-music-enjoyment-126835.html


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, but I already considered that. That's actually where I got the idea. I considered taking apart an old Rocketfish PSU I have, it apparently has three ferrite coils, but I was thinking of selling that, so I'd rather not have to scavenge from it.

Haven't yet got the coils though, couldn't find the store the guy at Radioshack told me about.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I took my ferrites from an old pre ATX power supply (or two) .. they're only good for paperweights and Pentium I so no-one is likely to want one .. most have at least two ferrites inside


----------

